# How much can you squat RAW? - ATG version.



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This one's for all you ATG squatters... raw; no belts or suits.

I thought it would only be fair to have this separate from the other squat PB thread, which is probably riddled with all the serial quarter-squatters.

I've recently hit my PB 110kg but I have no photo of it, but I do have photo of 100k pause reps, so my current record will stand at 100k until I can picture the 110.

Rules:

No pic, no squat.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Kristina said:


> This one's for all you ATG squatters... and no belts allowed in here! :tongue:
> 
> I thought it would only be fair to have this separate from the other squat PB thread, which is probably riddled with all the serial quarter-squatters.
> 
> ...


Not ATG,good going though.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Not ATG,good going though.


...Lol - I genuinely cannot go any lower, my hamstrings rest on my calves haha... and the bar is basically touching the rack.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

155, i am the worlds worst squatter and deadlifter doe.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I will get a vid next week, not too sure what Smolov will have in store for me.

I did 192.5KG 7 sets of 5 reps today and all 5 of last set were ATG with a pause.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I think we need video rather than pics. Otherwise someone could drop into the hole, take a pic, then dump the bar on the rack and walk away.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I will get a vid next week, not too sure what Smolov will have in store for me.
> 
> I did 192.5KG 7 sets of 5 reps today and all 5 of last set were ATG with a pause.


Beast, strength training going well?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

UkWardy said:


> Beast, strength training going well?


Thanks mate, doing Smolov squat programme at the moment, on week 2 of base cycle, really enjoying it, hoping to hit 300 raw by the end of the full cycle. Pop into journal for full details, write up etc.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I will get a vid next week, not too sure what Smolov will have in store for me.
> 
> I did 192.5KG 7 sets of 5 reps today and all 5 of last set were ATG with a pause.


Thats awesome squatting i hate it with a passion lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I will get a vid next week, not too sure what Smolov will have in store for me.
> 
> I did 192.5KG 7 sets of 5 reps today and all 5 of last set were ATG with a pause.


Damn! Looking forward to the vid actually, that's pretty badass!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

My max squat was 130kgs. Not very impressive I know, but oh well. I don't bother with them because squats and deads fvcked my knee up and I prefer to walk properly than keep getting heavier and heavier squats and deadlift pr's.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Only pic I have at max weight.
> 
> View attachment 166013


110? Awesome!! :rockon:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did 122.5kg @ 66kg in a comp last year. Raw






I did 140kg in a suit.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Northern Lass said:


> Did 122.5kg @ 66kg in a comp last year. Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive at 66kg!!! That 140 was explosive at the bottom too! Good going!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Very impressive at 66kg!!! That 140 was explosive at the bottom too! Good going!


Thanks - I could have done more weight really as it was hard getting down into the squat with the new suit.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks - I could have done more weight really as it was hard getting down into the squat with the new suit.


Amazing!

How have you been finding your strength lately whilst dieting?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Amazing!
> 
> How have you been finding your strength lately whilst dieting?


Thanks 

Its just more or less stayed the same for the big lifts but I got 90kg x 12 reps though


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

most ive ever done is 180kg for 8 reps.... previous weeks have always been 5 or 6 reps. haven't got pictures or video as train on my own normally get some one to spot on last set.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I will get a vid next week, not too sure what Smolov will have in store for me.
> 
> I did 192.5KG 7 sets of 5 reps today and all 5 of last set were ATG with a pause.


How do you find the smolov routine mate, iv never run it myself.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 155, i am the worlds worst squatter and deadlifter doe.


Aint that close to your benching ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> How do you find the smolov routine mate, iv never run it myself.


Tough, gear is very high, food and fluid intake is massive, sleep is needed, still falling asleep at desk and legs being tender and sore at all times.

But when I hit the gym, all switches on and I seem OK to get through the routine. Loving it at the moment, pure brutal.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah, I bench 150, lol.


lol im in the same boat mate my squat and bench difference is stupid.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Tough, gear is very high, food and fluid intake is massive, sleep is needed, still falling asleep at desk and legs being tender and sore at all times.
> 
> But when I hit the gym, all switches on and I seem OK to get through the routine. Loving it at the moment, pure brutal.


lol that does sound horrible cant see me doing that anytime soon but i have contemplated trying the russian masters. Looking forward to seeing a 300kg raw squat


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ive only only recently started squatting again and am going no belt no wraps atg but building up weights slowly

will try get a decent number and vid up over next few weeks, would like 240/250ish?


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

215kg. At 82kg done 220kg last week.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

I can bench more than I can squat  Maybe 100kg for a few reps @76kg BW. Terrible I know but I'm working on it!


----------



## Uncle Albert (Feb 5, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Damn! Looking forward to the vid actually, that's pretty badass!


This


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How raw?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Instagram

170kg paused with a belt


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

So many variations already in this thread.

I'm an atg squatter with legs an inch or so past shoulder width.

Patella troubles mean I'll never reach the dizzy heights of 200kg atg slight pause again 

I can however grind out 9 reps with 120 after a brutal leg session which included an half tonne leg press for 3.

The females squatting in this thread are very impressive, would put 99.9% of squatters in my gym to shame.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

james1976 said:


> 215kg. At 82kg done 220kg last week.


That's great but that's not even parallel.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I could unrack 250 on a bench and get someone to take a photo.....?

Video or no liftings.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Kristina said:


> That's great but that's not even parallel.


Probably as far as he can go bearing in mind he's got 215kg on his back forcing him down


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Probably as far as he can go bearing in mind he's got 215kg on his back forcing him down


yeah great, but aren't we in "ATG version" thread :whistling:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> yeah great, but aren't we in "ATG version" thread :whistling:


Who has posted a squat in this thread where their **** goes to the ground?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not the best but did 100kg raw for 10 reps on saturday struggled on the last 3 reps, but not bad to say 4 months ago i could barely do 10 reps with 60kg lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Who has posted a squat in this thread where their **** goes to the ground?


look post nr 1

if your hams are resting on your calves, basically when you can't go any farther, that is ATG to me


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Probably as far as he can go bearing in mind he's got 215kg on his back forcing him down


... yes that's all well and good, but not in an ATG thread.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Robbie said:


> How raw?


Raw meaning beltless as OP.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mal said:


> I could unrack 250 on a bench and get someone to take a photo.....?
> 
> Video or no liftings.


Photos suffice, thank you.

No one is going to unrack and sit into 'the hole' just to lie on this thread. If they do, that's fine - they obviously have problems to worry about and none of us are going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

My 190. Not atg but comp depth. Natty.

Why is it not embedding?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I have done 250kg. Now its more like 230kg if I'm lucky. Yes its all the way down but never done it with out a belt id be to scared to. Having a belt on helps me feel balanced


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 155, i am the worlds worst squatter and deadlifter doe.


I thought you do power lifting though lol. I know you can do a heavy bench press though


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Kristina said:


> Raw meaning beltless as OP.


My hernia doesn't like me squatting beltless


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Squat regularly up to 200kg no belt, anything heavier with belt. Never squat ATG. My hammies/glutes wouldn't stretch!!


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Am I not allowed to be bad at something? lol


Nope your not allowed. You squat 150 but bench150 your a freak. Just kiddin


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

currently about 60kg lol have done 300 though


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

For some reason I can't upload my squat video from my phone or my PC. Any help guys.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

2x175kg paused - with a belt though

2x175kg paused squat - YouTube

View attachment 166881


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This is my 7th set of 210KG * 5, last one is ATG (I cannot get any lower I don't think anyhow) and paused. Edit: I do have a belt on too.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My raw squat went crazy today.. 6 weeks out from comp


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

**** got serious


----------

